# 2.6.9-rc2-love3 aka "Nobody's perfect"

## OneOfOne

I'm back one more time, fighting my ghosts and my isp..

this new love have some goodies, mainly some patches from netfilter's patch-o-matic-ng

including psd to detect port scanning, and -m owner for the INPUT chain.

also the voluntary-preempt patch have finally made it.

Notes :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.6.9_rc2-love3 aka "Nobody's perfect"
> 
> 2.6.9-rc2-mm3 | latest mm ( including latest reiser4, a LOT of latency patches and other toys )
> ...

 

it's on SourceForge.net : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=100074&package_id=107884&release_id=212875

ebuild

new nvidia overlay (stolen from DaMouse's svn) : http://love-sources.q2h.com/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2.tar.bz2

peace

----------

## fallow

repeat of this question ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1581790#1581790 )   :Wink: 

what about nick`s cpu scheduler ? . SPA Zapchod is in mm3 now.

SPA is "main" love cpu scheduler now ? 

[edit]

is something like back_zapchod here http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-rc2-mm2/  , without offsets and reject in pure mm3 , i`m going to compile it now

[/edit]

[/edit2]

ok , i`m using mm3 with nick`s and voluntary preempt S6 now is ok I think

[/edit2]

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## geki

how do you get to nick's sched? just patching that mentioned back_zaphod.patch?

----------

## mirko_3

Looks cool... so gensplash isn't in?

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

netfilter-porn? what?

----------

## Moloch

Works great, thanks!

----------

## .hesoez

kernel doesn't compile  :Sad: 

```

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x6d052): In function `pvr_boot':

: undefined reference to `request_firmware'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x6d0cc): In function `pvr_boot':

: undefined reference to `release_firmware'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

same error for rc2-love2

grtz

----------

## nephros

Heyo, thanks for the release.

Does someone have a link or quick explanation handy what the volutary preemption (and soft/hardirq threading) are.

I am especially interested wether i makes sense to enable it on a SMP system.

The original preempt was advised against because of overhead (and with multiple CPUs preemption does not help interactivity that much really).

----------

## fallow

 *geki wrote:*   

> how do you get to nick's sched? just patching that mentioned back_zaphod.patch?

 

yes but also apllied nicks patch from broken-out rc2-mm1 and some fixes by hand...but , after some time of using...my correct wasn`t good , kernel was compiled but working bad..so , I`m back to the 269rc2mm1 for nick`s scheduler. i`m using also SPA family and staircase based.

greetings

----------

## seppe

 *nephros wrote:*   

> Heyo, thanks for the release.
> 
> Does someone have a link or quick explanation handy what the volutary preemption (and soft/hardirq threading) are.
> 
> I am especially interested wether i makes sense to enable it on a SMP system.
> ...

 

http://people.redhat.com/mingo/voluntary-preempt/ANNOUNCE-voluntary-preempt

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3440

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3810

----------

## nephros

Much obliged. Thanks seppe.

----------

## mfkr79

Custom DSDT now is incorporated into the kernel, not more passed to it via initrd...but I got compile errors when it is enabled, probably cause my custom DSDT isn't completely free of errors/warnings

Without Custom DSDT it compiles fine, seems stable but interactivity performances aren't very good...

Don't know why, perhaps SPA scheduler or voluntary-preempt 

I'm sticking with previous release for now

----------

## Rainmaker

Cool kernel. Runs pretty fast, compiles cleanly. Great patchset!

Getting some strange behaviour with java based apps though (especially azureus); they crash. They leave an error message like "was caused outside the vm". Here's the log:

```

An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.

Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0x80BDE88

Function=[Unknown.]

Library=(N/A)

NOTE: We are unable to locate the function name symbol for the error

      just occurred. Please refer to release documentation for possible

      reason and solutions.

Current Java thread:

   at sun.nio.ch.NativeThread.signal(Native Method)

   at sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.implCloseSelectableChannel(SocketChannelImpl.java:627)

   - locked <0x9c064dc0> (a java.lang.Object)

   at java.nio.channels.spi.AbstractSelectableChannel.implCloseChannel(AbstractSelectableChannel.java:202)

   at java.nio.channels.spi.AbstractInterruptibleChannel.close(AbstractInterruptibleChannel.java:97)

   - locked <0x9c064d60> (a java.lang.Object)

   at sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.finishConnect(SocketChannelImpl.java:550)

   - locked <0x9c064db8> (a java.lang.Object)

   - locked <0x9c064db0> (a java.lang.Object)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager.notificationOfConnects(SocketManager.java:134)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager.mainLoop(SocketManager.java:49)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager.access$0(SocketManager.java:43)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager$1.run(SocketManager.java:35)

Dynamic libraries:

08048000-0804e000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12901487   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/java

0804e000-0804f000 rwxp 00005000 09:00 12901487   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/java

4a45b000-4a46f000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900624   /lib/ld-2.3.4.so

4a46f000-4a470000 rwxp 00014000 09:00 12900624   /lib/ld-2.3.4.so

4a472000-4a474000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900659   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0

4a474000-4a475000 rwxp 00001000 09:00 12900659   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0

4a477000-4a481000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900747   /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a481000-4a482000 rwxp 0000a000 09:00 12900747   /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a4f6000-4a4fa000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900746   /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a4fa000-4a4fb000 rwxp 00003000 09:00 12900746   /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a543000-4a548000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12901374   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXtst.so.6.1

4a548000-4a549000 rwxp 00004000 09:00 12901374   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXtst.so.6.1

4a7c2000-4a7da000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900749   /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.600.1

4a7da000-4a7dc000 rwxp 00018000 09:00 12900749   /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.600.1

4a7de000-4a80e000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900744   /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a80e000-4a813000 rwxp 0002f000 09:00 12900744   /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a815000-4a83a000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900745   /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a83a000-4a83b000 rwxp 00025000 09:00 12900745   /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.400.1

4a83d000-4a843000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900791   /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

4a843000-4a844000 rwxp 00006000 09:00 12900791   /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

4a88d000-4a894000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900901   /lib/librt-2.3.4.so

4a894000-4a895000 rwxp 00006000 09:00 12900901   /lib/librt-2.3.4.so

4a8b5000-4a8c7000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900899   /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so.4.0.0

4a8c7000-4a8ca000 rwxp 00011000 09:00 12900899   /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so.4.0.0

4a8cc000-4a8d0000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900898   /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0.0.0

4a8d0000-4a8d1000 rwxp 00004000 09:00 12900898   /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0.0.0

4a8d3000-4a919000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900896   /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.0.0

4a919000-4a922000 rwxp 00046000 09:00 12900896   /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.0.0

4a924000-4a92d000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900905   /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.0.0

4a92d000-4a92e000 rwxp 00009000 09:00 12900905   /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.0.0

4a930000-4a944000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900903   /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so.0.600.1

4a944000-4a945000 rwxp 00013000 09:00 12900903   /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so.0.600.1

4a957000-4aa7c000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900893   /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.11

4aa7c000-4aa84000 rwxp 00125000 09:00 12900893   /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.11

4aa8f000-4aac1000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900897   /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.0

4aac1000-4aac4000 rwxp 00031000 09:00 12900897   /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.0

4aac6000-4ab22000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900902   /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0.600.1

4ab22000-4ab27000 rwxp 0005c000 09:00 12900902   /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0.600.1

4ab29000-4ab7a000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900900   /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0.0.0

4ab7a000-4ab84000 rwxp 00050000 09:00 12900900   /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0.0.0

4aba2000-4acac000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900625   /lib/libc-2.3.4.so

4acac000-4acaf000 rwxp 00109000 09:00 12900625   /lib/libc-2.3.4.so

4acb4000-4acd5000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900626   /lib/libm-2.3.4.so

4acd5000-4acd6000 rwxp 00020000 09:00 12900626   /lib/libm-2.3.4.so

4acd8000-4acda000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900628   /lib/libdl-2.3.4.so

4acda000-4acdb000 rwxp 00002000 09:00 12900628   /lib/libdl-2.3.4.so

4acdd000-4ada8000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900653   /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6.2

4ada8000-4adac000 rwxp 000ca000 09:00 12900653   /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6.2

4adae000-4adbd000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900654   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6.4

4adbd000-4adbe000 rwxp 0000e000 09:00 12900654   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6.4

4adc0000-4add0000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900627   /lib/libz.so.1.2.1

4add0000-4add1000 rwxp 0000f000 09:00 12900627   /lib/libz.so.1.2.1

4add3000-4ade1000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900632   /lib/libpthread-2.3.4.so

4ade1000-4ade2000 rwxp 0000e000 09:00 12900632   /lib/libpthread-2.3.4.so

4ade6000-4adee000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900658   /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.so.6.0

4adee000-4adef000 rwxp 00007000 09:00 12900658   /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.so.6.0

4adf1000-4ae05000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900657   /usr/X11R6/lib/libICE.so.6.3

4ae05000-4ae06000 rwxp 00013000 09:00 12900657   /usr/X11R6/lib/libICE.so.6.3

4aee3000-4af4b000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900665   /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.4

4af4b000-4af52000 rwxp 00068000 09:00 12900665   /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.4

4af54000-4af77000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900666   /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

4af77000-4af79000 rwxp 00023000 09:00 12900666   /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

4af7b000-4af82000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900664   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1.2.2

4af82000-4af83000 rwxp 00006000 09:00 12900664   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1.2.2

4af85000-4af98000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900668   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

4af98000-4af99000 rwxp 00012000 09:00 12900668   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

4af9b000-4afa2000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900663   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXi.so.6.0

4afa2000-4afa3000 rwxp 00006000 09:00 12900663   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXi.so.6.0

4afa5000-4afcc000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900667   /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

4afcc000-4afcf000 rwxp 00026000 09:00 12900667   /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

4afd2000-4afd5000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900679   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

4afd5000-4afd6000 rwxp 00002000 09:00 12900679   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

4afd8000-4afe1000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900680   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

4afe1000-4afe2000 rwxp 00008000 09:00 12900680   /usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

4afe4000-4b003000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900670   /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

4b003000-4b004000 rwxp 0001e000 09:00 12900670   /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

4b006000-4b014000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900683   /lib/libresolv-2.3.4.so

4b014000-4b015000 rwxp 0000e000 09:00 12900683   /lib/libresolv-2.3.4.so

4b050000-4b086000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900696   /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.400.5

4b086000-4b088000 rwxp 00035000 09:00 12900696   /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.400.5

4b096000-4b0af000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900685   /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so.2.3.16

4b0af000-4b0b0000 rwxp 00018000 09:00 12900685   /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so.2.3.16

4b0c9000-4b12b000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900904   /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

4b12b000-4b12e000 rwxp 00061000 09:00 12900904   /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

4b130000-4b15b000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900895   /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so.0.600.1

4b15b000-4b15c000 rwxp 0002b000 09:00 12900895   /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so.0.600.1

4b15e000-4b1ee000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900906   /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.600.1

4b1ee000-4b1f2000 rwxp 0008f000 09:00 12900906   /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.600.1

4b7ca000-4b846000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900630   /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.400.5

4b846000-4b847000 rwxp 0007c000 09:00 12900630   /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.400.5

4b849000-4b84c000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900631   /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.400.5

4b84c000-4b84d000 rwxp 00002000 09:00 12900631   /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.400.5

4c1b6000-4c1c8000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900650   /lib/libnsl-2.3.4.so

4c1c8000-4c1c9000 rwxp 00011000 09:00 12900650   /lib/libnsl-2.3.4.so

4c1eb000-4c2d4000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900673   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

4c2d4000-4c2e5000 rwxp 000e9000 09:00 12900673   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

4c2fc000-4c329000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900674   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7

4c329000-4c32c000 rwxp 0002d000 09:00 12900674   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7

4c402000-4c406000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900633   /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.400.5

4c406000-4c407000 rwxp 00003000 09:00 12900633   /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.400.5

4c409000-4c430000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900638   /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

4c430000-4c433000 rwxp 00027000 09:00 12900638   /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

4c484000-4c48c000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12900640   /usr/lib/libesd.so.0.2.34

4c48c000-4c48d000 rwxp 00008000 09:00 12900640   /usr/lib/libesd.so.0.2.34

9a1d9000-9a2a9000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 13910560   /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

9a2a9000-9a2ad000 rwxp 000cf000 09:00 13910560   /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

9a39f000-9a435000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12590285   /usr/share/fonts/misc/18x18ja.pcf.gz

9a55b000-9a610000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12590286   /usr/share/fonts/misc/18x18ko.pcf.gz

9a613000-9a673000 rwxs 00000000 00:06 15433736   /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

9a70e000-9a715000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 1274991    /usr/lib/liblinc.so.1.0.0

9a715000-9a716000 rwxp 00006000 09:00 1274991    /usr/lib/liblinc.so.1.0.0

9a75a000-9a77d000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 1428384    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdana.ttf

9a77d000-9a7c1000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 1428360    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf

9a7c1000-9a7c4000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 2730487    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so

9a7c4000-9a7c5000 rwxp 00002000 09:00 2730487    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so

9a7c5000-9a7c8000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 2730484    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so

9a7c8000-9a7c9000 rwxp 00002000 09:00 2730484    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so

9aacf000-9aad2000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12771056   /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.4.so

9aad2000-9aad3000 rwxp 00003000 09:00 12771056   /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.4.so

9b121000-9b131000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12592846   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/VeraIt.ttf

9b131000-9b133000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 2730485    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

9b133000-9b134000 rwxp 00001000 09:00 2730485    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

9b134000-9b145000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12592843   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/Vera.ttf

9b145000-9b175000 rwxs 00000000 00:06 15204359   /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

9b1f6000-9b21c000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 14049624   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-gtk-3062.so

9b21c000-9b21e000 rwxp 00026000 09:00 14049624   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-gtk-3062.so

9b21e000-9b233000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 13464966   /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.400.9

9b233000-9b234000 rwxp 00014000 09:00 13464966   /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.400.9

9b234000-9b29f000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 13464965   /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

9b29f000-9b2a4000 rwxp 0006a000 09:00 13464965   /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

9b2a4000-9b55c000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 13464968   /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

9b55c000-9b566000 rwxp 002b7000 09:00 13464968   /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

9b572000-9b577000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12186716   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libnio.so

9b577000-9b578000 rwxp 00004000 09:00 12186716   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libnio.so

9b578000-9b57f000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 14049622   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-atk-gtk-3062.so

9b57f000-9b580000 rwxp 00007000 09:00 14049622   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-atk-gtk-3062.so

9b580000-9b582000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12771213   /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

9b582000-9b583000 rwxp 00001000 09:00 12771213   /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

9b583000-9b589000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12771547   /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

9b589000-9b58b000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12595862   /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2

9b58b000-9b58c000 rwxp 00001000 09:00 12595862   /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2

9b58c000-9b5c2000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 14049625   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3062.so

9b5c2000-9b5c4000 rwxp 00035000 09:00 14049625   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3062.so

9b645000-9b989000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 14049579   /usr/lib/azureus/Azureus2.jar

9b989000-9b9cf000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 14049580   /usr/lib/azureus/seda.jar

9b9cf000-9b9e2000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 14049581   /usr/lib/azureus/swt-mozilla.jar

9b9e2000-9b9ef000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 14049582   /usr/lib/azureus/swt-pi.jar

9b9ef000-9bacd000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 14049583   /usr/lib/azureus/swt.jar

9bacd000-9baea000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184572   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/ext/sunjce_provider.jar

9baea000-9bb89000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184571   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/ext/localedata.jar

9bb89000-9bb8c000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184569   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/ext/dnsns.jar

9bd90000-9bd98000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12771057   /lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

9bd98000-9bd99000 rwxp 00008000 09:00 12771057   /lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

9bd99000-9bda1000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12771059   /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

9bda1000-9bda2000 rwxp 00008000 09:00 12771059   /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

9bda2000-9bda9000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12771055   /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

9bda9000-9bdaa000 rwxp 00006000 09:00 12771055   /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

9bdab000-9bdad000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 14049626   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-gnome-gtk-3062.so

9bdad000-9bdae000 rwxp 00001000 09:00 14049626   /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-gnome-gtk-3062.so

9bdae000-9bdaf000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 14049603   /usr/lib/azureus/plugins/azupdater/azupdaterpatcher_1.5.7.jar

9bdaf000-9bdbe000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12186715   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libnet.so

9bdbe000-9bdbf000 rwxp 0000e000 09:00 12186715   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libnet.so

9bdbf000-9bdcd000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184570   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/ext/ldapsec.jar

a607d000-a6339000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184559   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/charsets.jar

a6339000-a634c000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184640   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/jce.jar

a634c000-a63bd000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184641   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/jsse.jar

a63bd000-a63d4000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184691   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar

a6417000-a7ae5000 r-xs 00000000 09:00 12184684   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/rt.jar

a7ae5000-a7af6000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12186721   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so

a7af6000-a7af8000 rwxp 00011000 09:00 12186721   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so

a7af8000-a7b17000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12186704   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

a7b17000-a7b18000 rwxp 0001f000 09:00 12186704   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

a7b18000-a7b27000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12186718   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so

a7b27000-a7b28000 rwxp 0000f000 09:00 12186718   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so

a7b28000-a7b32000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12186724   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

a7b32000-a7b33000 rwxp 00009000 09:00 12186724   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

a7b33000-a7fad000 r-xp 00000000 09:00 12186691   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

a7fad000-a7fca000 rwxp 0047a000 09:00 12186691   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

Local Time = Mon Sep 27 03:05:40 2004

Elapsed Time = 534

#

# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (Blackdown-1.4.1-01 mixed mode)

#

```

----------

## nephros

Hmm I'm getting this when trying to load my usb driver:

Does i look familiar to anyone?

```

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] USB

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: irq 19, pci mem 0xd3000000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: init err (27782edf 0000)

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: can't start

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: init error -75

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: remove, state 0

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: USB bus 1 deregistered

ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -75

```

EDIT: ahaa!

----------

## BeFalou

Im having same issue as Rainmaker, that annoying azureus (all java stuff??) with this kernel.

----------

## BeFalou

Seems that problem is gone changing from blackdown to sun-java.

Bye.

----------

## petrjanda

 *.hesoez wrote:*   

> kernel doesn't compile 
> 
> ```
> 
>   LD      init/built-in.o
> ...

 

and same as love4.   :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## tnt

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

>  *.hesoez wrote:*   kernel doesn't compile 
> 
> ```
> 
>   LD      init/built-in.o
> ...

 

...and same for 2.6.9-gentoo-r1   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sho

Sadly, I'm experiencing the same problem with development-sources-2.6.9.

Edit: I'm using a BT8xx TV card, so naturally I enable I2C and and Video4Linux, as V4Ls BTTV driver requires I2C bit-banging. Now, if I do activate V4L, I2C bit-banging curiously becomes unselectable, which seems to cause above error. I'll now try to compile the V4L stuff as modules instead of putting it in the kernel to get around the compiling issue.

Edit2: Works now.

----------

## tnt

 *Sho wrote:*   

> Sadly, I'm experiencing the same problem with development-sources-2.6.9.
> 
> Edit: I'm using a BT8xx TV card, so naturally I enable I2C and and Video4Linux, as V4Ls BTTV driver requires I2C bit-banging. Now, if I do activate V4L, I2C bit-banging curiously becomes unselectable, which seems to cause above error. I'll now try to compile the V4L stuff as modules instead of putting it in the kernel to get around the compiling issue.
> 
> Edit2: Works now.

 

That works! Thank you!

Edit: But now there's no /dev/video0 and I can't watch TV   :Crying or Very sad:   Tried to "modprobe bttv" but without success...

----------

